# Karimeen



## lastlid (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Guys

I posted a thread on this a couple of days ago. But cannot find it.

Anybody know much about the Madagascar and Indian cichlids, known in Kerala, India as Karimeen? 

Thanks.


----------



## lastlid (Nov 16, 2015)

*Rare*

I gather some of these breeds are rare. But the Karimeen is a favourite food.

The fish seems to only be found in India and Madagascar.

http://www.flwildflowers.com/cichlids/


----------

